# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Stopping steroids will stop hair loss?

## BrokenBricks

I am 26 and have always had such an abundance of hair that thinning sheers were usually used during my haircuts. Now during my first cycle of only 400mg/week of test cyp my hair is noticably thinner and a dozen or so hairs are left in the shower when i am finished. Running my hands threw my hair will usually produce a couple as well. My hairline is unchanged as far as i can tell, but the hair over the top of my head is certianly less thick and I can see my scalp threw the hair. 

I only began noticing this the past two weeks. My last injection was just under a week ago. I dont have a maternal history of male pattern baldness, both my uncle and grand father (and father for that matter) have thick hair. 

Since the cycle is over my levels of test and DHT should be back to their baseline levels in 2 weeks I imagine. 

Some people describe the hair loss as a type of "once its starts it will continue" type of thing. Obivously if it happened naturally it would continue..but if its becuase my DHT is jacked up right now will it stop when my hormones are back to normal? Isnt that the whole premise behind Finastride? That it lowers DHT in the scalp...

I too damned pretty to lose my hair...is stopping the juice enough or do i need to go into full balding old man precaution mode?

----------


## sonar1234

Then you need to look into proscar, propecia, finastiride and rogain.

And note that hair that is lost will not grow back, so even consider hair implants

----------


## Lexed

use Nizoral to prevent hair loss during cycles.

----------


## BrokenBricks

Nizoral is an antifungal for dandruf...people use that for hair loss?!

And unless Sonar you know something about hair loss specific to steroid use i dont think you are right. Both Propecia and rogaine regrow hair in most men. I dont see why that would be different in the case of steroid use related loss. In fact I would think that since the DHT levels a person with hair loss NOT on steroids will not go down unless they take medication I would think the respose someone who only has hair loss becuase of artificially high DHT from steroid use would be stronger if they stop the steroids becuase the DHT will no longer be at that elevated level. Does that make sense? If there is some reason it is wrong in practice i'd love to know. But when you make the banket statement "these compounds dont regrow hair" i have to question whether or not you know what you are talking about becuase in general the FDA has accepted proof from clinical trials that they do (in men with normal male pattern baldness ages 18-41). Also...procar and propecia ARE finastride, they are brand names of the generic compound in different dosages.

----------


## BrokenBricks

So, 10 months later....

Ignoring it didn't work. The hair loss continued unabated after stopping the steroids . After reaching a point where I couldn't use the styling products to make my hair spiked because there wasnt enough density for my scalp to stay hidden with all the hair stuck together I had to change my hairstyle to a more traditional short and flat laying style. Eventually I realized that even with that style it would not be long before you would be able to see my scalp though my hair and I began finasteride 3 weeks ago. Since this began during a cycle its hard to pretend this was going to happen, steroids or not. Who knows how long it would have been before it began naturally. 

Anyway...if you trigger hair loss with steroids, it wont stop on its own just because you stop the juice. That has been my experience.

----------


## Pooks

I think a lot of people naturally start losing thickness to their hair around the ages of 25-27..

I've seen it to me.. but I cycled..
but I have also seen it in a number of my friends who didnt use steroids .. they also seem to be losing hair once they hit their mid-late 20s..

-------------------
My current regiment.. and the hairloss has stalled is (apparently)

Nizoral 3x a week.
A good oil free shampoo on other day.. n conditioner.
netrogena 2% salystic acid soap for body, hands face.. (i believe it helps remove oils)

than wash my bed sheets and pillow sheets like once a month at least..

basic idea is to eliminate oils..
I figure when people play with their ballz, touch steroid vials with their hands, touch injection spots with their hands.. they're getting steroids on their fingers n hands.. than later if they scratch their head it gets on there also...

than also when we sweat.. and when the body tries to get rid of oils that we inject.. they will come out of pores thru our skin, and our scalp..

so that will be more steroids and stuff affecting the hair and our skin..

(I just remember, that most of my hair loss occured while I was taking accutane.. i read somewhere because accutane affects the pores and such, a person did not have to wash their hair as much... so i was like cool.. cause at the time I was all had a really busy schedule.. so this was an excuse to stay dirty, now that I've cleaned up that act.. and took it even further by trying to completely wipe out oil interaction with my scalp to the fullest, it has stopped shedding)

----------


## cj1capp

> I am 26 and have always had such an abundance of hair that thinning sheers were usually used during my haircuts. Now during my first cycle of only 400mg/week of test cyp my hair is noticably thinner and a dozen or so hairs are left in the shower when i am finished. Running my hands threw my hair will usually produce a couple as well. My hairline is unchanged as far as i can tell, but the hair over the top of my head is certianly less thick and I can see my scalp threw the hair. 
> 
> I only began noticing this the past two weeks. My last injection was just under a week ago. I dont have a maternal history of male pattern baldness, both my uncle and grand father (and father for that matter) have thick hair. 
> 
> Since the cycle is over my levels of test and DHT should be back to their baseline levels in 2 weeks I imagine. 
> 
> Some people describe the hair loss as a type of "once its starts it will continue" type of thing. Obivously if it happened naturally it would continue..but if its becuase my DHT is jacked up right now will it stop when my hormones are back to normal? Isnt that the whole premise behind Finastride? That it lowers DHT in the scalp...
> 
> I too damned pretty to lose my hair...is stopping the juice enough or do i need to go into full balding old man precaution mode?


lost my hair at 17 , join the club.
The more hair I lose the more head I get. LOL

----------


## Markosterone

I started loosing my hair naturally when I was only 15-16yrs old.
I started cutting my hair short in hope that it would not fall off as easy but now, 7yrs later im still loosing hair... I'll give it maybe 2-3yrs and im bald.

One thing I noticed is, when I started working out I started loosing moore hair, atleast when I check old pictures it looks like it.

I started dutast 3wks ago now and im hoping it will help get some hair back, but my hopes are not too high.

Acsept the fact and shave it off. get bigger and stonger to compensate it  :Wink: 
Thats what I've done!

----------


## BrokenBricks

I love the name.

----------


## titan206

broken bricks! I have the EXACT same story as you , i'm on month three after my first cycle of a similar cycle. I've always had thick hair and now am loosing it just like you said. I'm wondering if you have any news how the finasteride is working. and if you have any tips for me . if my hair loss stops now , it will still hardly be noticeable if I cut my hair the way I do. However, i'm guessing I have another 4-6 months before my hair loss becomes very obvious .. Do you have any things you wish you would have done or things I could do to slow down the hair loss at this point?

----------


## mick86

Im also in the same boat I hink and Im just about to turn 22. I have been wondering if my hair loss problems are all in my head (pun not intended) but have received a few comments from people recently and also my story matches yours very closely. Now when I spike my hair Im sure my scalp shows through much more than it used to. Also strands fall out when I style it though my hairline remains the same.

I am currently on my second test/deca cycle and have been using nizoral every other day. I diddnt use it on my 1st cycle because when I asked the pharmacist about it they said it would not help to prevent steroid related hair loss. Fuc%ing bad advice. I should have ignored it. 

I went to a pharmacy the other day and asked about Rogaine but was told it would only perhaps help while I was on it, and even then it may not be of any use. Does not seem worth forking out the cash for a temporary fix that may not even work. I was also told that once I stop my cycle my hair loss should return back to its natural rate.

Have you found anything that helps long term with the problem?

----------


## beefjerky

This is a sad story, that I too, tell.
Roids basically seem to age the body in this respect. They don't cause hairloss, but if you're genetically predisposed to it, it's gonna happen to you.
I did PP for two cycles, and ever since then I've been dealing with hair loss. I finally started propecia about a month or so ago, after all sorts of attempted remedies.

The nizoral that people are talking about is Niz 2% which is available online. That + spiro 5% on cycle should keep the DHT out of the scalp enough to prevent the onset of hairloss. Or you could also take propecia on cycle seeing as how it works right away, but that will affect muscle growth.

----------


## Boringwednesday

I'm in the same boat, and it's a sinking one. Still taking my PCT but the hairs are coming out big time. Head is constantly itchy and occasionally burns. Losing eyebrows too. Always had the thickest hair going but already had to change my style of hide the scalp.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'm in the same boat, and it's a sinking one. Still taking my PCT but the hairs are coming out big time. Head is constantly itchy and occasionally burns. Losing eyebrows too. Always had the thickest hair going but already had to change my style of hide the scalp.


I might rather have hair.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

in my opinion if its gonna fall out get used to it and accept it and do amazing cycles : )

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> in my opinion if its gonna fall out get used to it and accept it and do amazing cycles : )


I'm a girl and very attached to my long hair. I had minor hair loss on var and it freaked me out. Vey attached!!!

----------


## kelkel

This thread is from 07 boys and girl.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> This thread is from 07 boys and girl.


Dang it

----------


## lovbyts

> Dang it


LOL, you got sucked in by another newbie bumping an OLD post.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> LOL, you got sucked in by another newbie bumping an OLD post.


Yes. Yes I did. LoL

----------

